# Selbstschreibende Schrift



## Theeagle (28. Juli 2004)

Hi.
Ich könnt mir vorstellen das das schonmal gefragt wurde. Allerdings wusste ich nicht unter welchen begriff ich suchen/googeln soll.
Meine begriffe haben nichts ergeben.

Also es geht darum das mein Text "wie von Hand" geschrieben werden soll.
Hab dafür ein Font der nach Handschrift aussieht.
Aber wie animiert man das jetz so das der text gezogen wird?
nen stift oder so brauch ich nicht. kann ruhig von geisterhand entstehen!


----------



## goela (28. Juli 2004)

Mit welchem Programm?

Hier ist ein Thread, wie man mit After Effects eine "Schreibschrift" simulieren kann. Jedoch nicht mit einer Font. Link


----------



## Receiver (4. August 2004)

Ich hatte dazu mal ne Anleitung mit AE. Dabei geht man hin, schriebt den Schriftzug, und setzt dann Frame für Frame Masken. Diese Masken zeigen halt beim ersten Frame nichts, beim zweiten Frame dann einen kleinen Teil vom Anfangsbuchstaben, beim dritten etwas mehr, usw.
Um so mehr Frames zu animierst, umso flüssiger ist auch nachher die Bewegung.

Ich glaube diese Anleitung war im Classroom in a Book für AE drin...bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## slimanus (4. August 2004)

Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem - habe mir wie folgt geholfen:
Hab das ganze im Titeleditor meines Schnittprogramms gemacht. Habe nach und nach immer einen Buchstaben dazugefügt; im ersten Titel den ersten Buchstaben, im zweiten Titel die ersten beiden Buchstaben, im dritten Titel die erstn drei Buchstaben, im vierten Titel die ersten vier Buchstaben usw. usw. usw....
Ist natürlich eine ganze Menge Arbeit, aber das Ergebnis konnte sich sehen lassen. Je nachdem wie schnell geschireben werden soll, mußt du halt die Länge der einzelnen Titeleinblendungen anpassen Hatte einen Titel von insgesamt ca. 30 sec der dann hinterher aus etwa 40 einzelnen Titeleinblendungen bestand. Sah hinterher etwa so aus wie bei dieser Fernsehserie JAGG, wo beim Szenewechsel immer der Ort des Geschehens mit der Uhrzeit eingeblendet wird. Wurde glaube ich bei Akte X auch immer gemacht.

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter, aber ich denke, es geht auch einfacher z. B.  mit einer Flashanimation, aber damit kenne ich mich nicht so aus!


slimanus


----------



## meta_grafix (4. August 2004)

Immer wieder. Schreibmaschiene gibts hier im Forum (Suchen...sogar mit Tutorials für AFX und Premiere). Animierte Handschrift z.B. hier:

http://www.creativecow.net/show.php?forumid=63&page=/articles/kantorski_kevin/signature/index.html

Fragen ist silber, beantworten ist platin.

Ciao


----------

